# Should this be my new uds



## john trotter (May 28, 2015)

IMAG0185.jpg



__ john trotter
__ May 28, 2015






Hi all just wanted your thoughts got this today do i make it into a uds / bbq  any ideas


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2015)

Hello John.  Those tanks are usually thin but so is a drum.  Many of us have 2-3-8 different BBQs.  We use a different "cooker" depending on what we are cooking.  I believe you have a UDS so your low and slow is pretty much covered.  I may be wrong.  For a tank that size I would make it a hot and fast grill.  Something you can throw 2-6 steaks/chops on, add some wood chips and grill hot and fast for 2-7 minutes each side.  Can even smoke a 2-4 chicken quarters for you and the Missus done indirect.  No need to fire up the larger smoker.  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 29, 2015)

Yes, big Kettle BBQ.


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2015)

Hello.  Rethinking my first post:  Guy's I think the picture is deceiving.  That is why my first post.  I don't think it is as big as it appears.  Tell you what John; give us some rough dimensions.  Not counting the legs how tall is the tank.  "eyeball" a rough diameter of the tank.  It should DEFINITELY be use in some sort of a BBQ cooker/smoker.  Rather than a UDS I would think about maybe buying the vents and fire grate and having something like a Weber as Steve and Wade suggest.  BUT, my bet is that tank is 40-47cm diameter and 50-60 cm tall.  Do you have a use for a small hot smoker like that?  Cut the lid 2/3rds up the side from the level of  the fire grate and it should  work well for a small hot smoker.  Would you be better served with a small grill?  You could even make the fire grate adjustable so that you have a small hot smoker AND a small hot grill.  Could even be your cold smoker if it will hold the quantities you are after.  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (May 31, 2015)

Look what I found a picture of!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ May 31, 2015






Smokin Monkey


----------

